# French-style plug for Kindle 2 charger?



## raouls (Sep 19, 2009)

I'll be taking my new (electronic) baby to France soon. I know that the Kindle 2 charger works fine for any voltage input from 100-240 volts, which is great, but I'd like to avoid having to add a plug adapter to the existing U.S.-style plug on the charger. Is there a made-for-Kindle2 plug with French-style prongs that attaches directly to the USB plug on the charger cable?

What I'm ethnocentrically calling "French-style" has two small dowels rather than two flat prongs. Besides France, this type of electric plug is used in Spain and many other places, including much of Africa.

I searched the forum to see if this had been answered, but I didn't find anything. Most travel-related posts dealt with voltage differences or lack of wifi, not plug-format differences.

Thanks.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Since the Kindle is, at present, a US only item, I doubt you'd find a European plug to fit on the end of the USB cable. However, I have taken my Kindle to Europe (Switzerland, Belgium and Germany) twice and used an adapter plug and had no problem at all. 

L


----------



## raouls (Sep 19, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Since the Kindle is, at present, a US only item, I doubt you'd find a European plug to fit on the end of the USB cable. However, I have taken my Kindle to Europe (Switzerland, Belgium and Germany) twice and used an adapter plug and had no problem at all.
> 
> L


That's pretty much what I figured. Oh, well. If this is my biggest problem, I guess I'm doing alright.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

The charging cord is a standard USB cord, you can use something like *THIS*.



This is just the first one I came across searching for USB French Charger.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's another one from Amazon...



It says there is only 1 in stock, but I don't know how fast they sell...

You could also buy one when you get there, I'm sure they sell them at the airport, as well as any place that sells electronics.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Those plugs look good but you want to be careful and make sure they work with your Kindle. I tried plugging my Kindle USB into my Apple iPhone plug and then into the wall, and it didn't charge the Kindle. Don't ask me why, but it didn't, so I am not sure all USB plugs are universal.

L


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Those plugs look good but you want to be careful and make sure they work with your Kindle. I tried plugging my Kindle USB into my Apple iPhone plug and then into the wall, and it didn't charge the Kindle. Don't ask me why, but it didn't, so I am not sure all USB plugs are universal.
> 
> L


I had the same issue, but sort if in reverse, I plugged my iPod USB into the kindle plug and it won't charge. So I'd suggest that instead of a USB charger, you simply use a plug adapter.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was doing a search for adapters when I traveled, and came across some that were also surge protectors.  You might consider that when choosing.

Betsy


----------



## raouls (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. Presumably, if I switched to another USB charger, I'd need to match the specs on the original one (though I could limit voltage to 220-240V for Europe), right? The specs on the factory-provided charger are as follows:

AC Input 100-240 Volts, 0.15 Amps, 50/60 Hz
DC Output 4.9 Volts, 0.85 Amps


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

It really has nothing to do with the specs, as both Leslie and I can attest, sometimes USB chargers only work with their original cables/devices.  I'd really recommend just going with a plug adapter and not a new USB charger.  Unless you have time to verify that your new charger works with all your devices before leaving and you want to take the risk of buying something that won't really help.


----------



## raouls (Sep 19, 2009)

scarlet said:


> It really has nothing to do with the specs, as both Leslie and I can attest, sometimes USB chargers only work with their original cables/devices. I'd really recommend just going with a plug adapter and not a new USB charger. Unless you have time to verify that your new charger works with all your devices before leaving and you want to take the risk of buying something that won't really help.


You're right, scarlet. I had actually hoped there'd be an officially compatible part, similar to what my daughter has for her iPod. But, then, iPods are sold the world over, and Kindles aren't, yet.

I've gotten to where I can't stand transformers, adapters and such. I prefer idiot-proof solutions. At least the Kindle charger accepts worldwide voltage. I'm sort of surprised Amazon went that route, since the device is intended for use in North America, but I'm glad they did.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The cheapest solution I have found to the European travel/plug problem is to buy one adapter plug ($10 at Radio Shack) and take a power strip -- I assume you have one of these laying around your house. Plug the power strip into the adapter and into the plug on the wall, and then plug all your devices into the power strip. Works great.

The items that seem to be the most problematic when traveling are those that generate heat: irons and hair dryers. My solutions: don't bother with an iron. Wear wrinkled clothes, no one will care. Hair dryers: lots of options here. If you are staying at hotels in France, they generally have a hair dryer, just like we do here in the US. You can also cut your hair for a "wash and dry" style that doesn't require a hair dryer (this is what I do). Or, just buy a hair dryer while you are there. They are cheap and then you know it will work. Take it home and save for your next trip or if you won't be traveling again, leave it behind. You'll have gotten your money's worth out of it and it won't take up room in your suitcase.

L


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

raouls said:


> You're right, scarlet. I had actually hoped there'd be an officially compatible part, similar to what my daughter has for her iPod. But, then, iPods are sold the world over, and Kindles aren't, yet.
> 
> I've gotten to where I can't stand transformers, adapters and such. I prefer idiot-proof solutions. At least the Kindle charger accepts worldwide voltage. I'm sort of surprised Amazon went that route, since the device is intended for use in North America, but I'm glad they did.


I prefer idiot proof also, but after having to hunt down someone to lend me their iPod charger because I thought that my kindle plug would work, I'd rather be safe than sorry. And Leslie's one plug adapter/power strip idea sounds viable, if you have a power strip to take. And if it's light enough. I try to travel extremely light (no iron or hair dryer for me!) and I would rather take a second pair of shoes than a power strip.


----------



## raouls (Sep 19, 2009)

Leslie said:


> The cheapest solution I have found to the European travel/plug problem is to buy one adapter plug ($10 at Radio Shack) and take a power strip -- I assume you have one of these laying around your house. Plug the power strip into the adapter and into the plug on the wall, and then plug all your devices into the power strip. Works great.
> 
> The items that seem to be the most problematic when traveling are those that generate heat: irons and hair dryers. My solutions: don't bother with an iron. Wear wrinkled clothes, no one will care. Hair dryers: lots of options here. If you are staying at hotels in France, they generally have a hair dryer, just like we do here in the US. You can also cut your hair for a "wash and dry" style that doesn't require a hair dryer (this is what I do). Or, just buy a hair dryer while you are there. They are cheap and then you know it will work. Take it home and save for your next trip or if you won't be traveling again, leave it behind. You'll have gotten your money's worth out of it and it won't take up room in your suitcase.


Um, to dry my hair, no matter where I am in the world, I generally use one of these.

But, then, I'm a fella.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I kind of figured that link would be to a


Spoiler



towel


!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow... I have to say I'm very surprised that the Kindle won't charge on ANY USB port... why use a STANDARD connector without conforming to the STANDARD?

Dumb.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I travel very light and for my recent trip to Switzerland, I lightened up, even for myself! I knew I was staying in a place with a washer/dryer so I cut way back on the clothes and just did lots of laundry (which was easy). No iron, no hairdryer and this time, no power strip. I brought three plug adapters: one for the iPhone, one for the Kindle, and one for the laptop. I realize I could have switched them off but it was nice to have a plug for each device. I probably could have left the raincoat home (the one night it rained, I didn't have it with me) and the Dansko clogs. I also didn't need the socks. I'll remember this for next year.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

raouls said:


> Um, to dry my hair, no matter where I am in the world, I generally use one of these.
> 
> But, then, I'm a fella.


I know lots of men who are very elaborate in their hair drying needs. I try to tell them, when going to Europe, cut your hair. A few of them listen to me.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm doing 16 days in South America.  I'm still trying to figure out how to minimize my packing.


----------



## raouls (Sep 19, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I'm doing 16 days in South America. I'm still trying to figure out how to minimize my packing.


Your Kindle is really all you need.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

raouls said:


> Your Kindle is really all you need.


Actually, the kindle is not coming with me, as sacrilegious as that sounds. I'm doing too much flying and hotel jumping to be comfortable with taking it. The only electronics coming with are my camera and my iPod.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Actually, the kindle is not coming with me, as sacrilegious as that sounds...


*SCANDALOUS!!!*

I'm not sure, but I believe a post of this nature is grounds for removal from the Kindle Boards. I'm gonna go check with Harvey... I'll be right back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Different strokes for different folks, but since I bought the Kindle so I wouldn't have to carry books, I couldn't leave it behind when I traveled to Europe this summer (3 weeks, a different city every 2-3 days).  I bought a messenger bag just so I could carry my K with me at all times (and my netbook, my Palm T/X and two iPods.  )

Betsy
(pics from my trip at www.truetrip.blogspot.com)


----------



## raouls (Sep 19, 2009)

911jason said:


> *SCANDALOUS!!!*
> 
> I'm not sure, but I believe a post of this nature is grounds for removal from the Kindle Boards. I'm gonna go check with Harvey... I'll be right back.


But she did spell "sacrilegious" correctly, so I think you should go easy on her.

Sentence suspended for good spelling?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

raouls said:


> But she did spell "sacrilegious" correctly, so I think you should go easy on her.
> 
> Sentence suspended for good spelling?


Okay counselor, your appeal is granted... just this once.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

raouls said:


> But she did spell "sacrilegious" correctly, so I think you should go easy on her.
> 
> Sentence suspended for good spelling?


Thank you raouls. I will however, take my punishment with dignity and will withdraw from the board for a time (September 28th through October 29th).


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Thank you raouls. I will however, take my punishment with dignity and will withdraw from the board for a time (September 28th through October 29th).


If you insist...










J/K!!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

a) I love that smiley!

b) The time period I mentioned is when I'll be traveling (first for business WITH my kindle and then the Peru/Ecuador trip without it)....


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

You're going to Peru? Great! I went when I was 15... it was truly an amazing trip. Make sure to visit Machu Picchu if it's open. If you can, have some small bills or trinkets to give to the children who see you off at the end.










They wave and yell "GOOD BYE, GOOD BYE!!!" at the top of the road when you leave... then they run down through the trees and foliage and are waiting when you come back around to the next switch back and yell "GOOD BYE, GOOD BYE!!!" again... repeat this about 5 more times, then they are waiting at the very bottom and yell "GOOD TIPS, GOOD TIPS!!!" So cuuuute!!!


----------

